# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Πένα αφής - Stylus pen για κινητά αφής.

## stefanosST

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι που δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο να βρώ. Πρόκειται για πένα αφής κινητού android. Η μέθοδος παρακάτω δουλεύει. Ακουλουθώντας την παρακάτω μέθοδο γίνεται αλλά το δικό μου έχει και άλλο επιπλέον πρόβλημα.



Συγκεκριμένα η μύτη του κινητού είναι κολλημένη με απλή κόλλα και χρειάζεται ζέσταμα με πιστολάκι.
Βγαίνει με πένσα (ελαφρό τράβηγμα, προσθέστε μονοτ. ταινία ενδιάμεσα για να μην γρατσουνιστεί)  ή με το χέρι.

Στο δικό μου μπαίνει η μύτη πολύ μέσα μόνη της... Θα πειραματιστώ πρώτα να βρω την σωστή θέση και μετά θα το κολλήσω.

----------


## fengchui

η δουλεια μου θα ειναι σχεδιασμος χαρακτηρων στο φωτοσοπ , ανατομικα , σκελετικα , μυς και περασμα σαν αναφορες στο 3ds max .


Νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη και οικονομικότερη λύση είναι να πάρεις XP-Pen Artist  12 πένα  οθόνη tablet Για pc από το Διαδίκτυο . Αυτά τρέχουν Windows 7/8/10 tablet pc edition και είναι αρκετά οικονομικά , σε άριστη λειτουργική κατάσταση.  11.6"  για άνετη χρήση. 8192 επίπεδα ευαισθησίας στην πίεση . Για αρχή η Artist 12 Art Tablet  είναι πολύ καλή. Αργότερα, αν χρειαστεί, αλλάζεις.

----------


## mikemtb73

Ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση βοήθεια 



Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------

